# 2011 Chevy Cruze Floor Mat Covering System Search



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

You could get the factory rubberized ones out of the accessory catalog. I contacted WeatherTech and I was told the Cruze mats are still in a development stage at this time. That was 2 weeks ago..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah... Weathertechs are the best. I have them in my Silverado. The next best ones are Husky Liners. I also contacted Husky and they will be available to purchase sometime in March.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jon314 said:


> Has anyone found a complete floor covering system for the Cruze? I have Weathertech floor mats for my 2006 Dodge Grand Caravan. Covers the entire front floor and works great. Weathertech does not have them for the Cruze. I am looking for something to completely cover the front floor of the car, not just a generic mat. Thanks


I bought the Goodyear ones for the front #6302. They cover pretty good.


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I may wait for the weathertech.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jon314 said:


> Thanks for the input. I may wait for the weathertech.


I don't blame you because they do make good products, but by the time they get around to making winter mats, summer will be here!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I don't blame you because they do make good products, but by the time they get around to making winter mats, summer will be here!


But they will be available before next winter. I don't care about the mats that came with the car since once I put new weathertechs in the original ones get thrown out.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> But they will be available before next winter. I don't care about the mats that came with the car since once I put new weathertechs in the original ones get thrown out.


OH! Since my Cruze is a lease, I save them for the next owner!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> OH! Since my Cruze is a lease, I save them for the next owner!


OK, that makes sense.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> ...but by the time they get around to making winter mats, summer will be here!


I'm waiting for WeatherTech's, too. You're right, but I leave mine in all year round, anyway. Puddles and pets would otherwise keep my carpet mats dirty all-year-round. I like the ability to remove the WeatherTech's (or any rubber floormat) and just hose them off.

I don't enjoy scrubbing carpet cleaner suds around, to get stains out. 

Plus, it keeps the carpet ones pristine for the next owner.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

digitick said:


> I'm waiting for WeatherTech's, too. You're right, but I leave mine in all year round, anyway. Puddles and pets would otherwise keep my carpet mats dirty all-year-round. I like the ability to remove the WeatherTech's (or any rubber floormat) and just hose them off.
> 
> I don't enjoy scrubbing carpet cleaner suds around, to get stains out.
> 
> Plus, it keeps the carpet ones pristine for the next owner.


 I thought I was the ONLY one who did that!

Hope the updated flash helps your tranny. I only have about 300 miles on mine so far. Just got it a week ago today. I accelerate slowly, but I do see some "quirkiness" to the shifting that I did NOT see in my 6 cyl. 6 speed Malibu. As long as my gas mileage is great, I don't care how it really shifts unless it gets bad. It's a lease, so if it's defective, GM gets it back in 3 years!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I thought I was the ONLY one who did that!
> 
> Hope the updated flash helps your tranny. I only have about 300 miles on mine so far. Just got it a week ago today. I accelerate slowly, but I do see some "quirkiness" to the shifting that I did NOT see in my 6 cyl. 6 speed Malibu. As long as my gas mileage is great, I don't care how it really shifts unless it gets bad. It's a lease, so if it's defective, GM gets it back in 3 years!


I guess there's just two of us that do that, then. ha!

I've got nearly 6,500 miles, so it's outside of any "habit learning period." And I agree on all other counts. Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

digitick said:


> I guess there's just two of us that do that, then. ha!
> 
> I've got nearly 6,500 miles, so it's outside of any "habit learning period." And I agree on all other counts. Thanks and Enjoy!


WOW! 6,500 miles already? I don't do that in a YEAR!  The Malibu I turned in was 3 years old and had about 17,300 miles on it. A little over a 1,000 on the new engine that they put in at 16,016 miles!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> WOW! 6,500 miles already?


haha. Yep. Six Thousand Five Hundred. I've had it since mid-October, so I've been in it for just over 4 months. It's my daily driver and work is 35 miles away. So...I drive 70 miles per day at least 5 days per week. That adds up!

Needless to say, my carpet mats are starting to look a bit dirty. C'mon WeatherTech!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

I sent an email to WeatherTech for an update. Here is their reply:



> Unfortunately, the engineering staff has not completed the molds for the Cruze yet and we are looking at another two months at the earliest. If you have not already done so, make certain to submit the Product Request Form and we will be able to contact you when the parts are ready.
> 
> Please let me know if you have further questions and I will be happy to help.
> 
> ...


Bummer.


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

*GM Front and Rear Premium All Weather*

I purchased the All Weather mats from the Chevrolet dealer (had to order them). I like them very much. Fit very well and attach to the posts installed in the front floor area.

The part number is: 13367952.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Midnight Cruze said:


> I purchased the All Weather mats from the Chevrolet dealer (had to order them)...
> 
> The part number is: 13367952.


I think that's what I'm about ready to do. I assume they're black? Thanks for the part number!


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

*Yes, they are black.*

$99.00 and took two days to get them. They fit very well.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The Husky liners should be out this month. They are the next best ones to Weathertech and cover the entire area.


----------



## ghost (Apr 4, 2011)

*WeatherTech Mats available?*



digitick said:


> I sent an email to WeatherTech for an update. Here is their reply:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.



It would appear that they are ahead of schedule. It's hard to tell. Does anyone have these yet and do they fit?

WeatherTech Automotive Accessories - FloorLiner? DigitalFit ® - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze - WeatherTech FloorLiner - car floor mats liner, floor tray protects and lines the floor of truck and SUV carpeting from mud, snow, water and dirt


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

ghost said:


> It would appear that they are ahead of schedule. It's hard to tell. Does anyone have these yet and do they fit?


Yipee! Thanks for keeping an eye on the website.

I had signed up to be notified when they were available, but they've not sent me *any*thing. Gee, thanks guys. 

Anyway, I might be ordering those very soon.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

digitick said:


> Yipee! Thanks for keeping an eye on the website.
> 
> I had signed up to be notified when they were available, but they've not sent me *any*thing. Gee, thanks guys.
> 
> Anyway, I might be ordering those very soon.


I'll wait till I see the rear seat ones available too.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I'll wait till I see the rear seat ones available too.


Hmm, yes. I think that'll be my plan too. It'd have to be a full set, for my car.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

they are so UGLY!! in such a Luxurious car, is clear ones available?


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

banditelvis721 said:


> they are so UGLY!! in such a Luxurious car, are clear ones available?


The stock carpet ones, the WeatherTech ones, the factory rubber ones, others? I assume you mean the WT's? I think they look decent. They certainly cover the whole floor, and that's the main stipulation for a winter (or all-season) floormat, in my book.

My only gripe with WT is that they're made from a harder plastic than a true rubber (like Chevy's). I prefer the rubber, as my heel gets more grip and doesn't slide around when too much water, ice, or dirt collects under my foot.

As for clear ones, you'll only find generic ones at your 'Big Box' or 'Auto Mart' stores. I don't believe Chevy, WT, or any other manufacturer makes clear ones specifically for the Cruze.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I'll wait till I see the rear seat ones available too.


Speaking of mats for the rear of the car, does anyone know whatever happened to FLAT floors on front wheel drive cars? I know there are some "engineers" out there who know the answer.

I had an Olds Toronado diesel years ago that had a flat rear floor. It was really nice. Now we're back to those big humps!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "tunnel" = (1) body "strengthening" and (2) place for exhaust pipe to fit.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the "tunnel" = (1) body "strengthening" and (2) place for exhaust pipe to fit.


Body "strengthening"? A hump can make that difference? Never noticed any weakness problems with the Olds.

My Olds exhaust was different than what we have today?

Wonder if any current FWD cars have a flat floor anymore? It's so much nicer with a flat floor.

Thanks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...remember, the Cruze and Volt both _share_ the same basic Delta II chassis, and for the Volt, the center "tunnel" is where the BATTERIES fit.


----------



## ghost (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like huskyliners.com has a full set now for 135.

Does anyone actually have the Chevrolet ones? I hesitate to get them because I fear I will have a really clean square of carpet surrounded by a filthy border since the mats are just mats and don't go up the sides.


----------



## ghost (Apr 4, 2011)

black only at the moment


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*Weathertech Floor Coverings*

We spoke with Weathertech staff a few weeks ago. They've done the measurement computations for the Cruze. They are now waiting for the molds to be made; takes twelve weeks for Weathertech to receive the molds from order date. They told me to call back in May for an update and to see if the Cruze mats are in production. Weathertechs are best. We've had a full set in our Subaru for years ... Mud, Sand, Snow, Ice, Salt .... just wash right off ... they hold up.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

It appears that weathertech has only the front mats available at this time.
i have these mats in my '08 astra and there are the best! i will be purchasing the fronts for the Cruze, shortly.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Husky Liners has both Front & Back. $135 for both. Better deal than the Weathertechs. I have had both and do like the Weathertechs a little bit more, but if they are $200 for both front & back, I'd go with the Husky Liners.


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

Weathertech Floormats: 72Buickgs is correct. 

McNeil Weathertech has the Cruze front floor mats available now in Black, Brown, and Grey. 

We just ordered our front set of mats ($117.00 total) this afternoon (12 April 2011). McNeil said i would receive the new front mats for our 1LT Cruze in seven to ten days. Rear compartment and cargo area mats will be available in three weeks according to McNeil.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have weathertechs in my Silverado too and they are great. I emailed Weathertech and they said they would have mats for the Cruze out before fall/2011. It might help to contact them from their website and keep asking..........


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*McNeil Weathertech Floor Mats*

We received our Weathertech front floor mats for our Cruze today via FedEx. While we ordered Black, the front mats are also available in Brown and Grey, according to McNeil. We will see how they fit as soon as the wife completes her morning errands. We will order the rear (trunk)compartment mat as soon as it becomes available, hopefully in May 2011.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

eriecruizer said:


> We received our Weathertech front floor mats for our Cruze today via FedEx. While we ordered Black, the front mats are also available in Brown and Grey, according to McNeil. We will see how they fit as soon as the wife completes her morning errands. We will order the rear (trunk)compartment mat as soon as it becomes available, hopefully in May 2011.


Can you post some pics of the front ones when you put them in?


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*Weathertech Fit and Fotos ...*

View attachment 481


View attachment 483


View attachment 484


View attachment 485


Fit is very very good.

McNeil did their usual excellent craftsmanship.

Sorry about the dirt specs. Did wipe them off before fotos.

Easy to tell which side the wife sits.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

WeatherTech Automotive Accessories - FloorLiner? DigitalFit ® - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze - WeatherTech FloorLiner - car floor mats liner, floor tray protects and lines the floor of truck and SUV carpeting from mud, snow, water and dirt

Seems to be available to me? I just ordered the front ones. Once again it is more expensive in Canada...$130


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I ordered these and they arrived in 2 days. They fit really good. They got a little bent in shipping but once I took the bend it they seem to work great. They have something like a 5 year warranty to. Has anyone else had issues with the stock floor mat clips breaking. I went to put these in and notice two of the clips were broken and the car is only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> Seems to be available to me? I just ordered the front ones. Once again it is more expensive in Canada...$130


 Well, in the States with tax and shipping it would run me $126.45 so your price isn't that bad. Still too much for me for just the front mats so I'm buying another set of OEM's on ebay for $45.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Too bad they don't have that overlap over the door threshold area as shown on their website pics and like my Silverado ones. Still no rear set... might have to go with Husky Liners... just as good and cheaper.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

While I'm certainly interested (I carpool with my Cruze) I need back seat mats. Right now I've pinned down some cheap rugs to keep things as clean as possible. I'd rather not pay for shipping on the rear set when it says you get shipping on the rear free if purchased at the same time as the fronts.

May is around the corner... I guess I'll hold out.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Husky liners seem to be more expensive, but they come with both front and back. Do the huskies anchor down? Or do they just grip the floor to stay in place?


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Husky liners seem to be more expensive, but they come with both front and back. Do the huskies anchor down? Or do they just grip the floor to stay in place?


Not sure if they anchor or not.. would be good to find out. I'll have to ask via their website.

They seem relatively new to market.. they don't show up on Amazon or AutoAnything under the Cruze model number (98161) yet. Both sites will carry it cheaper than Husky does on their own website based on comparison of other vehicles I checked.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, if you're going to send them an e-mail, maybe ask if they have raised edges so liquids don't get past it onto the carpet? The picture on their site looks like a stock photo.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

*Information on Huskyliner mats (Front and Rear) for Cruze*



MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah, if you're going to send them an e-mail, maybe ask if they have raised edges so liquids don't get past it onto the carpet? The picture on their site looks like a stock photo.


Hope this helps.

I have pictures from Huskyliner of the actual mats for the Cruze! Note the comment back from Huskyliner indicated that those "nibs" (the raised bumps in the pictures) are on the bottom in the production parts, but visible here in the prototype pictures.

Also, I asked why they were not yet listed on any retailers website, as those prices are generally cheaper for the consumer, and got this response:

"I attached some photos of fitment prototypes in the Cruze that we ran just before making the finished tooling. In the finished parts the nibs will be on the bottom of the part. We nest over the factory mat retainers as it is the fit of the liners and the nibs on the bottom that we use to keep the liners securely in place. In a normal situation, we in Engineering send out a “Release” that signifies that new parts are ready for production. Manufacturing then runs the parts ASAP. At the same time Sales sends out the new part information to retailers who upload the data to their web sites. I have not seen the Sales “release” e-mail yet so that is likely why no one has the part listed. That e-mail should be coming out quickly."


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks! The Weathertechs still look nicer in my opinion. I don't usually have rear seat passengers, so I'm deciding if I should just go with them.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Thanks! The Weathertechs still look nicer in my opinion. I don't usually have rear seat passengers, so I'm deciding if I should just go with them.


I've never owed mats from either company, but the Weathertechs (to me) look more like a hard plastic than the Huskyliners. I know if I'm wearing dress shoes (for work) that I'd rather have a soft more rubber like mat than a hard plastic mat.

Can anyone speak to the types of materials used by either / both companies for a comparison?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother's Envoy has Weathertech mats, and while they are 'hard' they are rubberized, and when I drive or borrow that car (before I bought my Eco) they are fine for my dress shoes. They also fit perfectly and are easy to clean. She uses them year-round.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> I've never owed mats from either company, but the Weathertechs (to me) look more like a hard plastic than the Huskyliners. I know if I'm wearing dress shoes (for work) that I'd rather have a soft more rubber like mat than a hard plastic mat.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the types of materials used by either / both companies for a comparison?


Despite their plastic being mildly 'rubberized,' Weathertech's are harder, yes. I don't care for them, because my heel tends to slip more, than with a true rubber mat. This is very important to me, especially when water, snow, and ice will make things even more slippery.

I think Husky's (assuming they're rubber) or OEM mats are in my future. Sorry, Weathertech...it's not you, it's me.


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

digitick said:


> Despite their plastic being mildly 'rubberized,' Weathertech's are harder, yes. I don't care for them, because my heel tends to slip more, than with a true rubber mat. This is very important to me, especially when water, snow, and ice will make things even more slippery.
> 
> I think Husky's (assuming they're rubber) or OEM mats are in my future. Sorry, Weathertech...it's not you, it's me.


I agree...the WT mats I had for our Mazda were harder than I would have liked, more toward the plastic end of the spectrum than rubber. The OE rubber all weather mats we had with our VW were superior to the WT mats. I haven't seen the OE GM mats yet. I probably wouldn't get the Weathertechs again, to be honest. They were slippery unlike the more rubbery VW mats.

On a related note, I once had a small issue with MacNeil and when I tried to resolve it, I thought they were kind of rude about it. Not the best customer service experience I ever had. Unimpressed. Reason #2 I'd go another direction, personally, unless there wasn't an alternative.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

digitick said:


> Despite their plastic being mildly 'rubberized,' Weathertech's are harder, yes. I don't care for them, because my heel tends to slip more, than with a true rubber mat. This is very important to me, especially when water, snow, and ice will make things even more slippery.
> 
> I think Husky's (assuming they're rubber) or OEM mats are in my future. Sorry, Weathertech...it's not you, it's me.


Same here. I also don't like the shiny Armor All appearance and the trough look under the accelerator & brake pedals of the Weathertechs. The Husky's look like they are touching the door jam/sill. The Weathertechs have a noticeable gap in this area.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my Husky Liners today. Here are some pictures of the liners in the front and back. The picture quality is crap, and I have no photograph skills to speak of, but the liners are a perfect fit, they look really nice, and they seem to be of very high quality. The back is one piece, but lines up great. I am glad I got these over the Weathertech.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...do they have "drain" plugs to let the winter water out?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

No, don't see any drains or plugs, but I imagine they are easy to take back out and dump without spilling much if any water.


----------

